# What Motorhome, like What Car?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This may be an old idea, if so apologies.

I have been wondering if given that this site has over 20,000 members would it be worthwhile having an annual poll for those buying new motorhomes. The poll could be conducted like the What Car poll or the Top Gear poll with members giving feedback on their new mhs and a winning manufacturer or model being announced annually. 

I don't intend to suggest a rant line, just a simple poll which would inform members and manufacturers alike.

Just a thought, as I say perhaps it already exists, Erneboy.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

It's a good idea. Don't try to emulate What Car? or Top Gear, since they have a very narrow client base.
The Which? (Consumers' Association) annual Car Guide is more objective and based on a wider group of the population than just petrolheads. It's such a pity that they don't cover vans in their survey: reliability, driveability, running costs and recalls would be so useful for motorhomers.
It's one area where our tugger brothers and sisters are at an advantage.

Dr. (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Roy,. I see we have had quite a few views, I would like to encourage those viewing to leave some feedback even if it is just good idea or bad idea, Regards Alan.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think it's an excellent idea.
A few practical issues to consider:
1 Can the site be set up to handle the submission of points out of 10 under, say 3 or 4 headings. It then needs to calculate the average score for that van from all respondents.
2 There would need to be a standard make/model format, otherwise potentially you could get masses of scores applying to the same van, but all identified slightly differently.
3 Would you go for say a 'Swift Bolero' or all the different models of Swift Bolero. Indeed would the Bessie E500 and Ace Airstream results all go in together with the 'Bolero' and who would identify the 'badge engineeering'?
4. You might be able to run an automatic identifier for the base vehicle based on the model name and thereby give results for base vans as well.
5. Would the van type you vote for have to match your profile? Many people don't register the full details of their van.
6. Would it only be for vans purchased new in the previous year? This would reduce the 20,000 plus potential considerably, but might be more relevant for people wanting to buy new.
There's my 0.05173 of a Euro for what it's worth. :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent, keep the replies coming, Alan.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I think it's an excellent idea.
> A few practical issues to consider:
> 1 Can the site be set up to handle the submission of points out of 10 under, say 3 or 4 headings. It then needs to calculate the average score for that van from all respondents.
> 2 There would need to be a standard make/model format, otherwise potentially you could get masses of scores applying to the same van, but all identified slightly differently.
> ...


I think you'd need to make people select their model from a drop down list. That way, one person could control how the divides were done. If your model wasn't listed, you'd have to ask the admin man to add it ( and he could either add a new option, or point you to one that existed).

Now all you need is a volunteer, and I'm keeping my hands in my pockets

BTW 1.29325 is a poor exchange rate


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

dbh1961 said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's an excellent idea.
> ...


Sorry I haven't bought Euros recently and don't really keep an eye on fluctuations until I need to.


----------



## 111290 (Apr 12, 2008)

Absolutely.

I have spent a number of years researching buying an RV and traveling the USA.

Probably the most useful organisation/site is the RV Consumer Group.

I joined up and bought a set of their dvd's which includes the RV Price and Ratings Guide DVD(1993 - 2005).

Ask the question 'Which is the best Class C RV' and you get a definitive answer.

Just in case the USA trip doesn't come off I've decided to research the European market. I wish I could find that same definitive answer


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*polls*

Don't think this could be subjective as too many varibles. And large groups like Hymer make the same models under other names so many different layouts, If anything a layout/design/ use of. poll might provide say a top 6 M/Hs. and top 6 budject M/Hs as many of these now coming onto market. Some of the layouts have as much feel about them as a dead cat. 
some exception is some of the Brit vans which look very cosy?.


----------

